# Internet ready TVs



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

I have been in the market for a new TV and they all seem to come with the internet ready and apps these days. Has anyone found a benefit to having these or run into any problems with the apps on the televisions?

I am really interested in getting a TV for watching movie and sports, I'm not sure how much I'll be using the internet on them and just want to make sure I'm not getting that's just going to break and cause problems with other functions.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't speak to most apps, but...
If the apps you're looking for are mainly streaming, you can save some cash by buying an external box to do the same functionality, such as Roku.


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

My dad has the Roku box and it seems to work out just fine. It's as if tv's are becoming cell phones. You can't find a phone without a camera or all the crazy software these days. I just didn't want to have a partially broken tv that wasn't going to be user friendly with all of the apps I don't know how to use properly or cost me more in the long run because i have to pay for a subscription.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I recently bought a LED TV that came with all of the extra stuff. I have yet to hook it up to the network though. I just haven't had time to research it yet. :dontknow:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

My opinion is that internet connected options like youtube, netflix, and whatever is next changes about every 10 minutes. You can't trust TV manufactures to update the firmware of their older sets with new features, and you don't want to have to buy a new TV every 10 minutes, so unless you have absolutely no room for another box, you'd be much better off with popcorn hour, roku, xbox, ps3, etc.


----------

